# Feeling anxiuos vs. feeling nervous



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

What is the difference between those two? I kinda have an idea, but cannot put it into words. Is it the same? Is it different?


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Forgot to add:All I know is when I was in elementary school and had to do an oral report the teacher (or anybody else) asked if I was nervous and my response was "I am not nervous; I am anxiuos."


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2002)

If I were to differentiate between being nervous and being anxious... I would have to say that being nervous is something that I can quell... being anxious is something over which I don't have as much control.Nervousness is sometimes good... in my case it helps me to be a better performer. Anxiousness..well that's a whole different ballgame. I can awaken from a deep sleep in a state of anxiety..... and have absolutely no idea why.What's up with that?


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

post: I can awaken from a deep sleep in a state of anxiety..... and have absolutely no idea why.__________________________________________________Well, as the Cardiologist just told me, it could be my heart going into arrythmea when I wake up in the middle of the night and can't breathe.Check your pulses over a course of time and if it's not your pulse celebrate your good health.I can tell you that when I wake up like that it sure does feel like anxiety.So I guess we'll know in a while if it stops happening with the new meds or if such things continue.Time tells the tale.Kamie


----------



## modular mary (Oct 13, 2002)

hmm..in my mind i am picturing myself being nervous and anxious..when i'm nervous, i'm slightly distracted, pale, fiddling with something, making little jokes, looking around alot...when i'm anxious i'm completely consumed with anxiety to the point tht conversation is a challenge, i'm white as a sheet, i have a feeling that my insides are trying to run away from my body and my brain is trying to run away from my insides, i have no sense of humor and my eyes have kind of a deer in the headlights look..granted, i spend a lot of energy trying not to look these ways when i'm in public, so the masking of it all gives kind of a forced look...ughh no wonder i'm a good actor


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

This is interesting. I see most of you have anxiety as being worst than being nervous. Maybe I have the words backwards (the meaning).I cannot tell a difference using words. I guess I am anxiuos when expected to do something, when I have to wait. And with anxiety it happens even when not in the situation (could be days before). Anxiety could be good anxiety sometimes, but not being nervous (at least that is how I think my brain reacts to it). I am nervous if I crash the car or if I hear gunshots. It's like a stronger response. Another thing: I freeze when I am nervous. Once I was hit by a car and I just stood there for a few seconds, then I reacted.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2002)

Modular Mary.... when you are engaged in a conversation..but you find yourself feeling anxious, looking pale or feeling palpitations.... stop for a moment, FOCUS ON YOUR BREATHING at the point. Shallow breathing causes a build-up of carbon dioxide in the blood stream.... if you can consiously become aware of your breathing, and try to breath more deeply.... it may help to dissipated any anxiety that you are feeling. You may need to use visualization to expedite the concentration so that you can focus on positively changing your breathing at that point.Your thoughts are probably creating the shallow breathing.... if you can effectively alter those thoughts... your breathing will respond favorably, the CO2 in your blood stream will decrease, and your anxiety will abate.If you have not done so already, it might be wise to seek the assist of a trained behavioral health therapist.Best wishes, Evie


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

I'm reflex reactive. I see something happening out of the corner of my eye or I sense something and whoosh I turn around and react with some action. Saved.........in the nick of time.....Then when the crisis is done I get generalized angst and I get sleepy. Then I might feel a little unsteady or jumpy for a few days. Kamie


----------



## modular mary (Oct 13, 2002)

eviethanks for your advice...its a constant struggle to remember to breathe right, i can always use a reminder...i was seeing a great therapist (she was recovered herself from GAD) but then i moved...i want to find someone here but i don't know where to start...


----------



## modular mary (Oct 13, 2002)

wait i take that back...i saw the post for the ADAA webpage and was able to find the email address for my old therapist...i emailed her to ask for advice on a therapist in austin...i love the internet!


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2002)

Great, Mary.... keep in mind that the first therapist you come across may or may not meet your needs. I went through 7 or 8 before I found my current, therapist, Pat... and she is wonderful. She has IBS, herself.....







Together we are learning and growing together as she helps me to manage my behavioral health challenges.Let us know how you are doing.Warmest Wishes, Evie


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2002)

P.S. Mary........... Have you read about or tried the hypnotherapy self help tapes that are offered on this site? If not, Post a note to Eric or Mike Mahoney and they will follow up on that with you. But DO see a therapist as well. I engage in hypno... the real stuff with my therapist... there are many levels of hypnotherapy that can be utilized to promote relaxation and manage anxiety, however I am also planning to buy the hypnotapes here for both the hubby and myself.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Just for the info"Is there a difference between feeling nervous or anxious and an anxiety disorder? Of course. Everybody feels anxious or nervous some of the time, particularly if we have to perform or prepare for an unusual event, such as a speech or test. We may feel fear walking down a dark street at night or when we find ourselves lost in an unfamilar city. These kind of fears are normal and can actually be beneficial by urging us to practice the speech, study for the test, or question whether we really need to be out at night all alone. When these fears become constant, chronic, and interfere with everyday functioning, however, they become an anxiety disorder and need treatment. "From the national anxiety disorders screening day. http://www.mentalhealthscreening.org/anxfaq.htm#isdif


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Thanks to all of you and thanks to eric for that link. Now I get it.


----------



## PippylongStockings (Jun 6, 2002)

is there a difference between being paranoid and anxiety?


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2002)

Anxiety vs. paranoia?Some anxiety is normal. When it's in excess it becomes an anxiety disorder. From what I've read and learned, paranoia refers to an inappropriate belief that external events or people are somehow perpetrated to hurt us.I will do some research on this one and get back to you later. If anyone else can offer more insight or definitions into this one, go for it.Regards, Evie


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

By the way Zay, the difference between being nervous and anxiety is Attitude for one.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Oooh, eric, I really liked that one... attitude.







You are absolutely right. But sometimes I go out with the best attitude and then return home defeated, LOL. Believe me, when I say I go for it, I do. It is just frustrating when you go out with lots of attitude (good one), feeling like you own the world, etc. and then







you do not know what just happened but you gotta run and find a bathroom.Two things help me change my attitude: sense of humor and repeating to myself "No worries"


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2002)

Zay.... attitude is like food for the spirit. You need to work at it every day.... sometimes several times a day. It may still get the best of you from time to time, but whenever it doesn't... that's a victory for you.I personally have a great deal of difficulty controlling anxiety without medication. But we're all different. I hope you find the therapies/treatments or combination of the same that will work best for you.Hugs, Evie


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Zay







"The longer I live the more I realize the impact of attitude on life. Attitude, to me, is more important than facts. It is more important than the past, than education, than money, than circumstances, than failures, than successes, than what other people think or say or do. It is more important than appearance, giftedness, or skill. It will make or break a companyï¿½ a churchï¿½ a home. The remarkable thing is we have a choice everyday regarding the attitude we will embrace for that day. We cannot change our pastï¿½ we cannot change the fact that people will act in a certain way. We cannot change the inevitable. The only thing that we can do is to play on the one string we have and that is our attitudeï¿½ I am convinced that life is 10% what happens to me and 90% how I react to it. And so it is with youï¿½ we are in charge of our attitudes." Charles Swindoll


----------

